# Laughter



## Olly Buckle (May 12, 2010)

This threadre-instates the more formalfortnightly challengewith a poll at the end and the winner choosing the form of the next challenge. 
  Please do not post anything other than entries in this thread, if you wish to comment please do so in the Bards Bistro, or wait until the challenge is over.
  In the past this has been both a subject and a first line challenge.
  I shall make an arbitrary choice to get us started, it will be a subject challenge and the subject will be 
*laughter.*
  Please post your entries on this subject, in any form, in the thread below, The thread will be open to entries for a fortnight and then I will put a poll on it.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 13, 2010)

He said write about laughter
So I said to my daughter
Will you throw out the water 
Or maybe I oughtta.
But she split her aorta
So I then went and bought her
A bandaid, and that made her shorter -
My silly young daughter,
Who was screaming with laughter.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 13, 2010)

For our Amurrican friends

It’s all about laughter
So you hafta join BAFTA
Altho if you’re much dafter
You’ll hang from a rafter


----------



## Nellie (May 17, 2010)

*Fill My Life With Laughter*

When I was hit on the head
they surely thought I was dead,
Now I don't know the hereafter
I fill my life with laughter.​


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 19, 2010)

Laughter.


Sounds, tumbling, spilling, fast overflowing
  Leaving me shining, positively glowing.
  Dredge me out of misery, the depths of despair
  Laughing and howling, as though I were there.

  Sounds uncontainable, have to come out
  Sometimes in whispers, other times shout,
  Letting out feelings, and all the emotions,
  Inspired by ideas and impossible notions.

  Soundss stuck in the mind, the back of the brain
  Twisting, circling, spinning; again and again.
  Sounds to expel, use, loose, never save
  Sounds to take with me into the grave.
  With my empty cadaver, not poet as heard,
  The sound of the laughter is lost in the words


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 19, 2010)

Gut punch-
struggling for air
Grabs fistful of my hair
Foul onion breath- my tears fuel their
laughter


----------



## moderan (May 19, 2010)

Perhaps a ha ha, maybe a hee hee
or a hohoho, it seems to me
a belly laugh or a tittering
surreptitious giggling
or howling to the rafters
Any one will do, if laughter's what you're after


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 21, 2010)

*Always Read the Fine Print*

'Tis the best medicine
I haven't a doubt
just a few giggles 
will cure your gout

two little titters
can soothe any pain
a gleeful guffaw
sedates the insane

a hearty ha ha
will help you pass stones
a good belly laugh
helps knit broken bones

a bunch of ho hos
will kill off your crabs
sneaky soundless snorts
clear drugs from your labs

a roaring chortle
amidst childbirth
lessens the labor
despite baby's girth

there's not very much
that laughter can't heal
medicate yourself
with a mirthful squeal.

Tip for those of you
who value your life
this scrip often fails
if stabbed with a knife.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 28, 2010)

Time is up folks, I am adding a poll to vote for your favourite of the above. 

You are now welcome to add comments on the poems as well as voting

Winner chooses a subject or first line for the next round

It will not take as long to vote as to compose a poem, the poll will therefore stay open for one week, this will help cut down the time between competitions.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 5, 2010)

Congratulations ChestersDaughter, would you like to choose the next subject or a first line?


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you, dearest Olly, I sent you a PM, if my choice is too icky, I'll switch it. Let me know, love.


----------

